# Ork Stompa is Comming



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

News from BOLS.:goodpost:

RUMORS: Stompa Kit is Coming to Town 
Posted by bigred | Wednesday, October 01, 2008 | Apocalypse, news/rumors 22 Comments 










Hi guys,

The birds are singing away, and we have heard the magic date is March-2009. The Stompa is coming.:shok:

It is still unknown whether March will see the release of several of the rumored Apocalypse plastic kits hinted at here as a standalone "Apocalypse month", or if the larger kits will be rolled into their armies normal release windows. That version of things would see the Stompa released with the 2nd-wave ork releases and the IG superheavies rolling out with the new Ig codex. Time will tell.

~There is still no word on the size of look of the Stompa, and the 2 shown above were scratchbuilds for the Apocalypse book. As soon as we get anything you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

BOLS is usually pretty good about this stuff but I still don't see it happening. It is a possiblity that with orks being in the Black Reach set and the popularity of it that GW may release a stompa kit but I'm still doubting it will happen. 

I could see a stompa produced by Forgeworld but GW putting out a plastic stompa I doubt it. While the baneblade was super popular it could be used by several different armies. THe ork stompa can only be used by ork players. Ork players are also known for building thier own stuff.

THis is all the same rumors that we heard when APOC was coming out that a stompa kit was coming but until I see pics of the actual model that will be sold on the sprue. I'm not going to believe it. Besides I have two of the old armorcast stompas that I already use but I could always use more.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree wif morf, Why would dey make sumfink we orkses can make, wen we does it betta? Take a coupla 2 liter soda bottles, some plastik, spare bitz, and you can make sumfink ded stompy. ( and cheep)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

And if all Ork players make their own, it will fit the fluff of each being totaly unique. And only Ork players cvan use them and even then they would probly rather make their own. I dont see them selling enough to compensate for the price of making a mould.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Further info to support this rumour.



iFelix said:


> So there I was talking to a source and he mentioned he had a few notes from a visit to the Design Studio which he wanted to show me, knowing that I was an Ork player.
> 
> So there were his notes on the new releases over the next few months, most of which we have heard about.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

can't wait for plastic shadowsword.

i really prefer to see scratch built stompas, they just seem so much better than what a un unique kit would look like.


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

Somewhere else in here, 

I heard that they had ALREADY made the stompa, but there was a problem getting all the pieces into the box! That makes a lot of sense for all of us who have taken the sprues out of a battleforce box, and then tried to get them to fit back in!

So I guess they have made the mold for this thing, but they are waiting for the rioght time to justify the cost of actual production.

Hurray for a company that keeps on making things all the time without any real economic right or reason! I'm getting more and more willing to pay their prices for things I need seeing how it all boosts their capacities for producing things that other people need! By buying the models our armies need we do pay a lot more than the cost of production, but we support the whole range and that means others have better choices for their armies!

Ah to be a consumer in a specialist hobby! Buying becomes benevolence! 

Got to love it!

OTG.


----------

